# Traeger Temp control



## rgreen05

I've recently been given a new Traeger Lil'Tex and I'm having a difficult time figuring out how to maintain a decent temp in it.  I smoked a wild turkey breast 2 days ago and while the Tex was warming up on smoke setting the temp crept up to 225, after I put the meat on and gave it some time to build up the heat again the Tex maintained a temp of about 180.  Frustrating to say the least.  So I let it smoke at this temp for a while then I moved the dial to Medium and the tem went up to approximately 275.

I'm hoping anyone might be able to provide me w/ some feed back for the best ways to maintaining a better temp on the smoke setting and any tricks to or suggestions to better cooking on this finicky little smoker.  Especially w/ the long weekend coming up, I would like to cook some ribs and a brisket without screwing up the meat.

Any help and/or suggestions is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## daveomak

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Traeger+Temp+control

I used the search tool and there are several threads that may help you out.......     Dave


----------



## mossymo

With our summertime temperatures you should not need it, but a welding blanket will help control temps year around.


----------



## iebbqman

How long was the Traeger on before you put the meat on.  When you first fire up the treater the temp will go a little high before settling.  This is because of the speed of the auger dumping pellets into the firebox to get the temp up.  It usually take about 10 minutes from the time it lights to get to settle temp.  On the smoke setting with you unit, it will sit at about 180 and the medium would get around 275.  

If you want more temp control, look at upgrading the digital unit that is offered by Traeger, or even go big and get the Savannah Stoker II.  I do know that Traeger regularly has the digital controller on sale for around $70.  It is a plug and play type controller, and can be installed in a matter of minutes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bluto

:yeahthat:


----------



## tropez

rgreen05 said:


> I've recently been given a new Traeger Lil'Tex and I'm having a difficult time figuring out how to maintain a decent temp in it.  I smoked a wild turkey breast 2 days ago and while the Tex was warming up on smoke setting the temp crept up to 225, after I put the meat on and gave it some time to build up the heat again the Tex maintained a temp of about 180.  Frustrating to say the least.  So I let it smoke at this temp for a while then I moved the dial to Medium and the tem went up to approximately 275.
> 
> I'm hoping anyone might be able to provide me w/ some feed back for the best ways to maintaining a better temp on the smoke setting and any tricks to or suggestions to better cooking on this finicky little smoker.  Especially w/ the long weekend coming up, I would like to cook some ribs and a brisket without screwing up the meat.
> 
> Any help and/or suggestions is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


On my Lil Tex Elite, the smoke setting did keep a pretty low temp, about 180ish or so if I recall. I'm not sure what medium equates to temp wise on the digital controller (what I have), but it may be about right at 275ish. Just some feedback from a post-Traeger owner.


----------



## dmax

Fiords time owner. Arizona in the sun 105 deg. Smoke cycle 240. Did ribs 3-2-1. Fall of the bone and baked potatoes 3 hrs.next time will try 180 deg so will be under temp control and not time control. Good good good


----------

